# New friend follow up



## Wheels65 (Jul 17, 2011)

In follow up to the thread I originally started here
http://talkaboutmarriage.com/life-after-divorce/43565-met-someone-i-really-like.html

Things have been going well with my new friend. The days my ex wife has the kids we have a lot of fun, had several more dates with her. 

We are planning a nice get away next weekend :smthumbup: Not sure where this is going except not to the altar, no frickin' way! I'm fine with a girlfriend/playmate 

So if you are suffering with the ex still in your being just remember it don't last forever, people come and go. Keep an open heart and mind.


----------



## Shooboomafoo (Mar 30, 2011)

Good to hear from you Wheels. Glad you doing good!!!


----------



## In_The_Wind (Feb 17, 2012)

Congrats love the 34


----------



## LonelyNLost (Dec 11, 2010)

'Atta boy! Good for you. More people like you need to come post to let a lot of those still down in the dumps know that life does go on. And often, life is BETTER on the flipside!


----------



## sd212 (Feb 24, 2012)

Heck yea man! I can't wait!!!!


----------



## babyowlsrcute (May 12, 2012)

Good for you, this sounds great! I'm from the go to bed style which is not good, so this sounds health.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

